# AE Dalton, rain, snow, slush and long walks on pavement



## eccotoAE (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm researching graduating my walking shoes from Ecco's to Allen Edmonds. 

Ecco's are extremely comfortable and supportive but not very durable.

How comfortable and supportive would AE
Dalton's be?

What kind of durability will I get out of rubber heels and leather soles walking 5 miles per day on pavement?

I live in Toronto so some of those walks will be through slush and snow.

Assuming average wear to the soles and heals, how often will I need new heels? How often will I need a re-craft?

Generally is a shoe of AE's quality cheaper than a ECCO polyurethane soled walking shoe?

Can an AE be used cost effectively as a walking shoe?

Apologies for the redundancies. This is my first post here and I want to make sure my query is clear.

I think I'm going to enjoy this forum.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you are referring to AE's new Dalton boot design, they are very comfortable on foot and so far, they seem to be quite durable. The soles are promoted as being "butyle leather," appearing to be oil infused leather. As with all my shoes/boots, the backs of the heels wear pretty quickly if I do not have nylon/rubber cleats installed and quite honestly, I have not yet had the opportunity to check out the Dalton's functionality in terms of standing up to the demands of foul weather. However, they are a handsome dress boot!


----------



## eccotoAE (Nov 5, 2011)

After searching cleats I am not sure what you are using. Do you mean taps?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Nylon/rubber Taps. Those little half moon shaped things the cobbler glues and then tacks to your heel toplifts. Cleats was a bad choice of words in my earlier post.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Walking with leather soles in the rain or snow is not a good idea. The best you can do with the shoes of your preference is buying overshoes. You can go for cheap Tingleys or stylish SWIMS.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

If it were me, I'd ditch the idea of AE's--or any other quality dress shoe for that matter--for walks of any distance in slush or snow, even with Tingleys. Doc Martens are comfortable, durable and affordable--you can find them for $100 new, or $30 or so secondhand from ebay. I see them all the time in thrift stores for $5 or less. A pair should last at least three years, worn every day, with the use you describe. No one will look twice at someone wearing Doc's in slush/snow. Keep a pair of dress shoes at the office.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Right on !



32rollandrock said:


> If it were me, I'd ditch the idea of AE's--or any other quality dress shoe for that matter--for walks of any distance in slush or snow, even with Tingleys. Doc Martens are comfortable, durable and affordable--you can find them for $100 new, or $30 or so secondhand from ebay. I see them all the time in thrift stores for $5 or less. A pair should last at least three years, worn every day, with the use you describe. No one will look twice at someone wearing Doc's in slush/snow. Keep a pair of dress shoes at the office.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

Leather sole in snow and slush? Doesn't sound like a good idea. I would aim for a chealsea boots with rubber sole instead. For example RM Williams.

Dr. Martens are for hippies and emos.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^


32rollandrock said:


> If it were me, I'd ditch the idea of AE's--or any other quality dress shoe for that matter--for walks of any distance in slush or snow, even with Tingleys. Doc Martens are comfortable, durable and affordable--you can find them for $100 new, or $30 or so secondhand from ebay. I see them all the time in thrift stores for $5 or less. A pair should last at least three years, worn every day, with the use you describe. No one will look twice at someone wearing Doc's in slush/snow. Keep a pair of dress shoes at the office.


One of the motivations for purchasing the AE Daltons was the mystery suggested by the 'butyle leather' soles, specifically how well they might perform under adverse weather conditions. I had never seen or heard of butyle leather soles before and just had to do a little research. Honestly, I don't see myself wearing Daltons, without overshoes, under the most adverse conditions,; but it will be interesting to see how they stand up to wet waking surfaces. A misguided experiment...perhaps, but here's to hoping I don't end up with wet socks!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Read the long thread over on the styleforum regarding wolverine 1000 mile boots. There's a lot about how leather holds up in bad weather as well as the practicality of weather proofing your boots. It seems that the soles will be ok, however there is the question of treating the leather with snoseal or obenauf. They would help, although I would be afraid to mess with the wonderful walnut color.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Sure , wear your $375 boots in slush and snow. If they salt in Canada like they do here in the Lou you should have a great time removing all the salt staining on your brogues. In addition, the slush softens up your sole really well so picking out rocks and pieces of rock salt from your should be a new pastime. The traction with wet leather soles on slippery surfaces just can't be beat IMHO.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

I love my AE Daltons but in no way would I want to subject them to the elements and wear described in the original post....the AE are absolutely dress boots...not a good idea to consider them an outdoor boot for the reasons firedancer gets at above.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to the board EccotoAE.

You've received fine advice thus far. In a nutshell, the AE boots are not meant for our Canadian winters. You'd need rubber overshoes (Walmart sells Acton rubber overshoes for about $20 -- often I find them used at Value Village for about $5) with these boots or any other leather-soled dress shoes. In fact, I doubt you'd want to spend money on AE shoes (especially if you pay the Canadian price for them) and wear them as-is in any kind of snowy condition.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I would like to offer an apology to the OP. I typed this on my iphone and didn't realize you were a new member. Welcome to the forum and please excuse my heavy dose of sarcasm.



firedancer said:


> Sure , wear your $375 boots in slush and snow. If they salt in Canada like they do here in the Lou you should have a great time removing all the salt staining on your brogues. In addition, the slush softens up your sole really well so picking out rocks and pieces of rock salt from your should be a new pastime. The traction with wet leather soles on slippery surfaces just can't be beat IMHO.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

"Comfortable" is often something of a misnomer. I don't find my AE shoes all that comfortable for doing real walking. For that, I wear walking shoes. They are, however, very comfortable for working in an office, going to church, etc. For the sort of walking being discussed here, I'd go with my Redwing Gentleman Travellers. They are, at the outset, the most brutally uncomfortable boot imaginable. For that reason, they can be had cheap on Ebay after being only worn once or twice. But once they are broken in, they are comfortable and virtually indestructible.


----------



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

I wish there was more on this issue. I am always on the lookout for a shoe that can be a)waterproof b)worn in slick conditions and have reasonable traction c) comfortable to walk in and d) be worn with some dressier clothes, including suits. 
I don't like wearing Tingleys or other overshoes - Yes, they can be practical, I just don't like bothering with them. When there is slush around, I can break out my Doc Martens that have been treated with Sno-Pruf and stay dry and warm - but the look is not really good with a suit. I had a pair of Clarks that were close to working, when you treated the leather, but the soles were too smooth and didn't raise the rest of the shoe off the pavement enough. I bought a pair of AE Wilberts thinking I could treat the leather and they would work, but the last is all wrong for my foot (what a disaster that purchase was - I did not appreciate the importance of finding the right last for your foot shape in the AE lines - ) I have seen some leather waterproof shoes that are a least plain toe and tie up, but have not found a comfortable pair. By the way, I think in foul weather you can get away with fairly rugged looking shoes with suits and no one will object.
Would love to hear others suggestions for options for dealing with slush conditions and needing to be well dressed. I cannot stand to have wet feet.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

The AE Bayfield (same last as the Wilbert), might be a better option, since it has a commando sole and is made of dark Horween Chromexel, which is both inherently more water resistant than normal calf and would also suffer the darkening effects of water proofing better than the walnut calf of the Dalton. The Dalton is a much dressier boot and the hands-down winner in terms of looks, but perhaps the Bayfield represents an appropriate compromise?

There's also the Malvern chukka with a dainite sole (also the same last as the Wilbert).


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

LawSuits said:


> I wish there was more on this issue. I am always on the lookout for a shoe that can be a)waterproof b)worn in slick conditions and have reasonable traction c) comfortable to walk in and d) be worn with some dressier clothes, including suits.
> I don't like wearing Tingleys or other overshoes - Yes, they can be practical, I just don't like bothering with them. When there is slush around, I can break out my Doc Martens that have been treated with Sno-Pruf and stay dry and warm - but the look is not really good with a suit. I had a pair of Clarks that were close to working, when you treated the leather, but the soles were too smooth and didn't raise the rest of the shoe off the pavement enough. I bought a pair of AE Wilberts thinking I could treat the leather and they would work, but the last is all wrong for my foot (what a disaster that purchase was - I did not appreciate the importance of finding the right last for your foot shape in the AE lines - ) I have seen some leather waterproof shoes that are a least plain toe and tie up, but have not found a comfortable pair. By the way, I think in foul weather you can get away with fairly rugged looking shoes with suits and no one will object.
> Would love to hear others suggestions for options for dealing with slush conditions and needing to be well dressed. I cannot stand to have wet feet.


What LawSuits describes does indeed exist: it's called a "winter boot".

If you don't care about overshoes, you can wear a boot (not some fancy dress shoe with higher sides...) meant for walking in snow and when you get to the office, change into your shoes.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

In our neck of the North Woods, most folks wear boots to/from work, and pack-in dress shoes. And by boots, I mean real boots, e.g., snowmobile boots, hiking boots, hunting boots. Keep your feet and ankles dry and warm. Provide traction. Something you can walk home in, if you have to. 

Isn't that what our mothers taught us: dress as if you had to walk home.


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

My daily commute does not usually have me walking through snow / slush (I walk 20 feet from my garage spot into the elevator, which takes me to my carpeted floor, then to my carpeted office). However, I frequently need to walk through wet / slushy parking lots at clients' offices, restaurants, etc. My plan is to gradually get a few pair of my shoes resoled with commando soles the next time they need it, to be used in the winter. I have a pair of burgundy shell leeds, for example, which I have treated with sno-seal and which would make wonderful foul weather shoes, once the current leather soles need to be replaced.

I think this would offer me the look of a classic dress shoe, but would actually be a very capable foul weather shoe.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Bucksfan said:


> My daily commute does not usually have me walking through snow / slush (I walk 20 feet from my garage spot into the elevator, which takes me to my carpeted floor, then to my carpeted office). However, I frequently need to walk through wet / slushy parking lots at clients' offices, restaurants, etc. My plan is to gradually get a few pair of my shoes resoled with commando soles the next time they need it, to be used in the winter. I have a pair of burgundy shell leeds, for example, which I have treated with sno-seal and which would make wonderful foul weather shoes, once the current leather soles need to be replaced.
> 
> I think this would offer me the look of a classic dress shoe, but would actually be a very capable foul weather shoe.


nephew,
the best protection for your shoes are tingley overshoes at 20 a pair


----------



## ColdIron (Jun 19, 2009)

Bucksfan said:


> I have a pair of burgundy shell leeds, for example, which I have treated with sno-seal and which would make wonderful foul weather shoes, once the current leather soles need to be replaced.
> 
> I think this would offer me the look of a classic dress shoe, but would actually be a very capable foul weather shoe.


I'm interested in how this looks, and does it work better than just shell for protection. I also have a pair of burgundy shell Leeds but avoid water at all cost. In theory they should be able to stand up to water on their own but I don't want to take the chance of spotting and water welts which may, or may not, occur. I'm awaiting for the arrival of a pair of walnut shell Dalton and will wear NEOS Overshoes in really bad winter weather.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> the best protection for your shoes are tingley overshoes at 20 a pair


Agreed. Almost no one considers overshoes. The Executive model looks like the best protection from snow. You can fit your dress shoes _and_ tuck in your trousers.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Agreed. Almost no one considers overshoes. The Executive model looks like the best protection from snow. You can fit your dress shoes _and_ tuck in your trousers.


I'd caution against the executive. (ankle side zipper Tingley)

One has to put the shoe in the thing before putting them on.

I found it awkward and will be sticking with the traditional slip on overshoe model (like swims) or the big honkin boot with the zipper down the front.


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

Uncle Mac, I do wear tingleys... when I know it will be bad and I know I must go out in it. But, they don't make a size that fits my shoes well enough that it's easy to put on / take off. Unfortunately they are very tight around my shoes.



ColdIron said:


> I'm interested in how this looks, and does it work better than just shell for protection. I also have a pair of burgundy shell Leeds but avoid water at all cost. In theory they should be able to stand up to water on their own but I don't want to take the chance of spotting and water welts which may, or may not, occur. I'm awaiting for the arrival of a pair of walnut shell Dalton and will wear NEOS Overshoes in really bad winter weather.


The shell treated with Sno-seal is darker than without.. but I don't mind. It "spewed" excess out the creases the first few wearings, but that stopped... The uppers are water-proof, but will get spots where the water was sitting. A few seconds with a horsehair brush takes the spot away and shines them right back up.

Here's a few pictures.


----------



## ColdIron (Jun 19, 2009)

Bucksfan thank you very much, and for being brave enough to try it! I am comfortable doing my Leeds now the same as you did and will. I figured that it would darken them some, wasn’t sure how much and it actually looks very good to my eye. Pretty sure treating the Walnut Shell Dalton’s when the arrive would turn them from walnut to a much darker shade of brown so not sure if I will do those or not. I also ordered the Bayfield too, those should work as is for foul weather hopefully. 

In the past winters I have worn hiking boots for the mile walk from the lot into the office and carried my shoes, which gets to be bothersome after awhile. I get little exercise during the day sitting at my desk so elect to walk all year no matter what the weather. Snow cover came earlier in the week and it was 1 below this morning on the walk in so believe winter is now here and not going away soon. Been wearing rubber soled shoes this week however that limits my choices of what to wear. I have tried leaving a couple of pairs at the office but seems like they are always the wrong pair that I need for that day. Am looking at overshoes that are easy on and off, but they also need to fit everything from the Shelton to Dalton. Swims at $150 seem outrageous to me but may be worth it in the end. Several of the Neos overshoes look like they may work at half the price. Haven't decided about the extra height to tuck in my pants. Have worn gators over my boots in deep snow before and it wrinkles the bottoms on some of my wool trousers. But is better than wet slush on the bottoms and snow in the cuffs so will likely go that route.


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

My pleasure. I figured it wouldn't hurt them, they are about 15 years old, have been resoled / recrafted twice, and don't owe me anything - so why not? I agree with your hesitancy regarding this treatment with the walnut shell Daltons (plus, my understanding is that they have a leather sole, not commando). The Bayfield will likely work very well for your use, particularly if you treat them. 

For your daily mile walk through snow / slush / salt / etc. I would probably get a pair of snow / duck boots and change at the office... or get a pair of overshoes. If you get a pair of cheap ($20) Tingleys in the next size up, that may work very well for you. Unfortunately, even the largest Tingleys are tight on my shoes. I have yet to try Swims. 

Even if you wear well-treated calf or shell cordovan, In my opinion that much wear and tear would bother me - but that's just me. Good luck with whichever decision you make.


----------



## suitforcourt (May 10, 2016)

eccotoAE said:


> I'm researching graduating my walking shoes from Ecco's to Allen Edmonds.
> 
> Ecco's are extremely comfortable and supportive but not very durable.
> 
> ...


I also live in the GTA. These are my suggestions:

1. Wear waterproof boots (Sorel, Ecco or Rockport that are fully waterproof), and bring your dress shoes to the office;
2. Wear rubber overshoes (I use Swims). They have ones that cover shoes, and also go over the ankle. Harry Rosen carries both;
3. Never wear leather soled shoes/boots in snow/salt/slush conditions.

Personally, I use all 3 of the above options, depending on the snow. Hope this is helpful.


----------

